# Cannabis Treatment Can Help With High Blood Pressure



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2016)

From greenrushdaily.com

*Cannabis Treatment Can Help With High Blood Pressure*






Darrin Harris Frisby/Drug Policy Alliance 



*Casey Riley*

There is evidence that cannabis use can help those who suffer from high blood pressure, also called hypertension. Hypertension is extremely common; according to the CDC, *about one in three adults in the US has it*. Given this prevalence, finding ways to manage high blood pressure can help millions of people around the world. Here, well examine blood pressure, the problems with it getting too high, and how cannabis can help.*Blood Pressure Explained*

Youve probably had your blood pressure taken before, but were not quite sure what the reading you got means. The American Heart Association *has a great article* explaining how to understand your reading. You are given two numbers, the first of which is your *systolic* blood pressure. This number is always the higher of the two, and it indicates the pressure in your arteries when the heart beats. The second number is your *diastolic* blood pressure, which measures the pressure in your arteries between heart beats. A healthy blood pressure for an adult is about 120/80: much higher than that, and youre considered hypertensive. Long term hypertension sufferers are at increased risk for *a whole host of problems*: heart disease, stroke, heart failure, vascular disease, and kidney disease.
*Endocannabinoids and the Heart*

*The endocannabinoid system* is a group of chemicals and their receptors naturally produced by the body to regulate many important functions. A study found that among these functions is the *regulation of the cardiovascular system*. Researchers found that some endocannabinoids help the heart by normalizing blood pressure and reducing hypertension. Given that this is the very system that *cannabis acts on in the brain*, it makes sense that the plant can be used in a similar fashion to modulate the heart.
*Cannabis Reduces Hypertension*

In *a study done on hypertensive rats*, researchers injected them with THC (the principal active ingredient of cannabis) and recorded its effects on their blood pressure. What they found was that immediately after injection, their blood pressure dropped significantly. Even days after the injection, the rats injected with THC still had significantly lower blood pressure than those not dosed! *A similar study* injected cats with THC and had the same findings: the THC decreased their blood pressure. Given that these cats did not have hypertension, unlike the rats, it seems that THC can lower blood pressure regardless of a pre-existing condition.

*Another study* measured vitals of subjects both before and after smoking marijuana. The researchers found that there was a decrease, though small, in both systolic and diastolic blood pressure of the patients after smoking; greater than the group who smoked a placebo cigarette. However, the marijuana used in this study was, at strongest, only 3% THC. Given that the cannabis of today is *often above 20% THC*, the small decrease in blood pressure found in the study could rise substantially with the stronger marijuana we have available today.

In 2012, a team of researchers looked at *the withdrawal effects of cannabis* on heavy users. They found that abruptly stopping the use of cannabis significantly increased both the systolic and diastolic blood pressure of the subjects in the study. More notably, these withdrawal effects were reversed when the abstinence period was ended, and the subjects were again allowed to use cannabis. In this study, cannabis use was shown to correlate with lower blood pressure.
*The Upshot*

The evidence shows that cannabis and its components can reduce hypertension and, as a result, decrease the risk of many serious diseases. Considering how common high blood pressure is for Americans, turning a blind eye to the cannabis plant is just _plain old fashioned ignorance_.

https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/08/10/cannabis-help-high-blood-pressure/


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2016)

Ive been saying that for along time,,,because it keeps my BP low. Best BP meds out there is Weed,,,especially edibles.


----------



## Keef (Aug 15, 2016)

Started eating cannacaps and no longer need the BP meds !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2016)

:yeahthat:   I started using Decarbed weed after my Heart Attack. I use no other drugs,,not even Statins. Hell i even had to back off on the amount of weed i was eating because it lowered my BP to damn much. lol


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 16, 2016)

Wish it helped mine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2016)

A good Indica decarbed should work my friend. I decarb at 270 for 30 min. I put a small amount on a spoon full of peanut butter and pour a little walnut oil over the green and eat it. Within 45mins my BP will drop and if I eat to much my BP goes to low. Hell I can smoke and within 20 mins my Bp is dropping.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 16, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> A good Indica decarbed should work my friend. I decarb at 270 for 30 min. I put a small amount on a spoon full of peanut butter and pour a little walnut oil over the green and eat it. Within 45mins my BP will drop and if I eat to much my BP goes to low. Hell I can smoke and within 20 mins my Bp is dropping.



hey WH, what's decarb?
with a crockpot a la youtube?
decarb is greek to me but I'd like to try this, brother has high BP
any tutorials anywhere?


----------



## sopappy (Aug 16, 2016)

Keef said:


> Started eating cannacaps and no longer need the BP meds !--



what the heck is a cannacap?
okay to ignore these, I know google, I just prefer 'horse's mouth'


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 16, 2016)

A few links that may help.

https://www.civilized.life/articles/decarbing-process-marijuana

http://beyondchronic.com/2011/01/how-to-make-your-own-canna-caps/


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2016)

Put weed in pyrex bowl or mason jar,,cover with foil. Preheat oven to 270,,bake at 270 for 30 min. Take out of oven,,do not remove foil untill it has cooled. Once cooled remove foil and there is some good tasting dank that will get you stoned. I put it on peanut butter,,pour a little walnut oil over the green and eat it. The wallnut oil helps it get into your system quicker.... Be carefull,,,do not eat to much at one time or you will not like it. Hell i was standing in my hallway just staring at the wall till my Wife found me. Lol
Seriously though,,,if your decarbing good dank be careful and not do to much,,,it can be a truly fked up trip.


----------



## Keef (Aug 16, 2016)

Pappy -- There's  lot's of ways to make cannacaps !--I've used just about all them !---The simplest and easiest for me is --- After decarbing trim or lesser weed I put it thru a wire basket so it will pack better !-- I then use a sawed off chop stick to pack OO gel caps full of the decarbed weed !-- Then I chase mine with a spoon of some coconut oil !-- If U eat weed U should Bake it like Hopper said and we probably all should be eating weed !-- I try to take them 2-3 times per day !-- I don't move so well in the morning until my caps kick in !--


----------



## sopappy (Aug 17, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Put weed in pyrex bowl or mason jar,,cover with foil. Preheat oven to 270,,bake at 270 for 30 min. Take out of oven,,do not remove foil untill it has cooled. Once cooled remove foil and there is some good tasting dank that will get you stoned. I put it on peanut butter,,pour a little walnut oil over the green and eat it. The wallnut oil helps it get into your system quicker.... Be carefull,,,do not eat to much at one time or you will not like it. Hell i was standing in my hallway just staring at the wall till my Wife found me. Lol
> Seriously though,,,if your decarbing good dank be careful and not do to much,,,it can be a truly fked up trip.



BWAHAHAHAHA thanks for that, WH, I love the belly laughs

Wrap the whole jar in foil or just make a foil lid?
and seriously, doesn't heat destroy THC?
I mean I can't argue with that wall you were dealing with but sometimes I really just don't understand this ****

wait, wait, those temps are Farenheight, right?
dam trudeau (and his ******* kid)


----------



## sopappy (Aug 17, 2016)

Keef said:


> Pappy -- There's  lot's of ways to make cannacaps !--I've used just about all them !---The simplest and easiest for me is --- After decarbing trim or lesser weed I put it thru a wire basket so it will pack better !-- I then use a sawed off chop stick to pack OO gel caps full of the decarbed weed !-- Then I chase mine with a spoon of some coconut oil !-- If U eat weed U should Bake it like Hopper said and we probably all should be eating weed !-- I try to take them 2-3 times per day !-- I don't move so well in the morning until my caps kick in !--



I gotta learn the lingo.... 
"put through a wire basket" ..... what the ****, keef?
sawed off chop stick... hahahaha, jesus, keef, *** is that? you mean a toothpick?

laughing with you I hope , I mean well, just love to laugh

no need to answer, I have to keep my shake to smoke until I master growing this stuff anyways, 
I am not a gardener, I'm a toker


----------



## Keef (Aug 17, 2016)

Pappy --- THC is mostly in the acid form in weed !-- That's  not a problem if U smoke it !-- The heat turns the THCA  (acid) into it's  active form THC !-- If U eat weed and the THC is in the acid form and it is not psycho active !-- Baking the weed at somewhere between 240 and 270 for half an hour will convert the THCA into the THC that we want !-- This does the same with the CBDS! --When I said I run mine thru a wire basket to make it easier to pack into caps !-- That what I meant !-- A screen wire colander for straining spaghetti and stuff !-- I whittled down a disposable wooden chop stick to fit into the OO gel caps I use !--- I then use it like a ram to pack the empty capsules full of decarbed weed !-- D.D. and I chase them with cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil ! ( still has a coconut taste ) -( She uses them to help with migraines and Fibro Myalgia )--- U have to find your own dose !--If U don't feel them U didn't  take enough !-- Takes about an hour to kick in ! --


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes the foil is just a lid. 270 for 30 mins will not destroy the THC.


----------

